# Java serversocket nicht nur zuganglich für localhost



## Tobero (25. Mrz 2021)

Ich habe eine Serversocket die ich gerne verfügbar für alle (Nicht nur den Localhost) machen will. Ich habe jetzt bei meinem Router Port forwarding für meinen Port (In diesem Fall 1337) geöffnet. Ich habe auch bei meiner Firewall den Port 1337 zugänglich gemacht. Bloß ich bekomme noch immer 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0 als Adresse. Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiter helfen. Ich verwende übrigens Kaspersky, falls dies ein Problem sein sollte


----------



## kneitzel (25. Mrz 2021)

Wo genau bekommst Du dies? Also ein Socket, der auf allen Adaptern hört, bei dem wird oft als 0.0.0.0 angegeben als IP Adressem an die er gebunden wurde,
Daher wären evtl. etwas mehr Informationen hilfreich, was Du genau gemacht hast. Du kannst ansonsten auch diverse Dinge prüfen wie z.B. kannst Du den socket noch ansprechen z.B. auf 127.0.0.1, was sagt in einem cmd Fenster mit Admin Rechten ein netstat -abno ?


----------



## Tobero (25. Mrz 2021)

```
System.out.println(server.getInetAddress());
```
Ich habe mit der serverSocket.getInetAddress() bekommen. Bei dem netstat -abno hab ich sehr viele ports bekommen, von denen aber keiner meiner wahr. Ich hatte das auch noch probiert mit dem Server am laufen und habe ihn auch nicht gefunden.
Ich habe nicth ganz verstanden, was du mit ansprechen z.B. auf 127.0.0.1 gemeint hast. Das hat ja funktioniert den Server über localhost anzusprechen. Aber ich würde gerne mit meinem Laptop probieren mich damit zu verbinden. Da hat es mit 127.0.0.01 nicht mehr geklappt


----------



## Thallius (25. Mrz 2021)

Dazu solltest du erstmal wissen unter welcher IP der Rechner von extern angesprochen werden muss. Das sollte dir dein Router mitteilen können


----------



## Tobero (25. Mrz 2021)

Und was soll ich dann machen nachdem ich meine IP herausgefunden habe?


----------



## kneitzel (25. Mrz 2021)

Also was für Systeme hast Du wo und wie? Laptop und noch einen weiteren Rechner? Denn Du hast ja Portweiterleitung auf dem Router angesprochen ...

Generell kannst du folgende Dinge überprüfen:
a) Zugriff über die 127.0.0.1
b) Zugriff vom gleichen Rechner auf die ip des Rechners (z.B. mit ipconfig schauen, was für IPs der Rechner hat)
c) Zugriff von einem anderen Rechner im gleichen Netzwerk,
d) Zugriff von außen bzw. auf die IP, die nach außen sichtbar ist.

Diese Reihe ist zur Fehlersuche immer hilfreich. 
Wenn a nicht geht, dann hast Du ggf. ein Problem, den Socket zu öffnen.
Wenn b nicht geht, dann hast Du evtl ein Problem mit Firewall, 
Wenn c nicht geht könnte es erneut Firewall sein.
Wenn c geht, dann ist das mit d eine Sache vom Router und der Weiterleitung ... Aber halt immer eins nach dem anderen ,,,

Aber wenn der server läuft, dann solltest Du auf dem Server auch sehen, dass der Port offen ist....


----------



## Tobero (25. Mrz 2021)

Ich hab es hingekriegt mich über den selben pc zu Verbinden mit der IP 127.0.0.1, sobald ich es aber über zwei Geräte probierte hat es nicht funktioniert. Heißt das, das ich ein Problem bei meiner Socket habe oder ist das normal


----------

